

Wind2share, the new social referral network to monetize your connections - adastory
http://www.wind2share.com

======
adastory
wind2share is a social referral network where you can monetize connections by
referring potential clients to participating companies in many different
industries and markets. If your referrals are successful, you will receive
financial compensations for each one. wind2share has pre-negotiated referral
agreements with many companies around the world with products and services in
industries like Private Banking, Investment Banking, Insurance, Technology,
Professional Services and Real Estate, among others. Every time you refer a
potential a client to any of those companies, you will know the referral fee
conditions before hand. This means less time negotiating and more time doing
business.

Since wind2share focuses on high dollar transactions, your potential to
monetize your connections through referrals is huge and participating
companies are interested in partnering-up with you because of those
connections.

It is FREE for both members and companies so sign-up today and try it.
Discover the value of your network.

